# Alcove floating shelves



## MichaelW2 (5 Dec 2021)

In a wonkey Victorian terrace.
What is best way to make thinnest floating shelves with no visible bracket.
I have looked on the Tube and seen those thin wooden frameworks screwed to the masonry then sandwich mdf or plywood with a facing finish. Some can get a bit chunky.
The metal bracket style needs accurate deep drilling to align the long rods inside the wooden shelf.

Any of you lot done this?


----------



## presta (5 Dec 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> In a wonkey Victorian terrace.
> What is best way to make thinnest floating shelves with no visible bracket.
> I have looked on the Tube and seen those thin wooden frameworks screwed to the masonry then sandwich mdf or plywood with a facing finish. Some can get a bit chunky.
> The metal bracket style needs accurate deep drilling to align the long rods inside the wooden shelf.
> ...


If you have an alcove, you don't need any fixings in the wall at all. Put some boards with battens on against the sides of the alcove, then put the shelves on the battens. Cut the shelves so they're a tight fit, and the boards will grip the walls.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Dec 2021)

Floating shelves are a terrible idea unless you want to put nothing heavier than polystyrene ornaments on them.

There's a reason we invented shelf brackets


----------



## CXRAndy (5 Dec 2021)

Strong shelves have 3 supporting sides and a beefed up front lip. Nothing worse than sagging shelf.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Dec 2021)

presta said:


> If you have an alcove, you don't need any fixings in the wall at all. Put some boards with battens on against the sides of the alcove, then put the shelves on the battens. Cut the shelves so they're a tight fit, and the boards will grip the walls.
> View attachment 620713


I like this a lot


----------



## Gunk (5 Dec 2021)

I did some about 15 years ago







Built a frame first and then top, bottom and front in MDF


----------



## Gunk (5 Dec 2021)

Painted them with the same paint as the walls and they look structural


----------



## Cycleops (5 Dec 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Nothing worse than sagging shelf.


Or a sagging anything else come to that


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Dec 2021)

presta said:


> If you have an alcove, you don't need any fixings in the wall at all. Put some boards with battens on against the sides of the alcove, then put the shelves on the battens. Cut the shelves so they're a tight fit, and the boards will grip the walls.
> View attachment 620713


Most DIY floating shelf designes use these batons but conceal them with an underside and front trim.


----------



## Teamfixed (5 Dec 2021)

These shelves have grooves in their ends and so push onto aluminium tee sections that are screws to the walls. Along the back I put a bead of "no nails" type thing and push tight to the wall. Works a treat.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Dec 2021)

Big holes in the brickwork, M12 steel studding, and two part polyester resin. You have to work quickly (5 minutes) to get the whole caboodle aligned before the resin starts to set rock solid. Use the shelf itself as a jig when poking the studding into the wall. It's all a bit stressful but very satisfying when you get it right.


----------



## FrankCrank (6 Dec 2021)

Gunk said:


> I did some about 15 years ago
> 
> View attachment 620721
> 
> ...


Hey Gunky, I'm liking that glitter ball - can almost hear some Bee Gees music playing


----------

